# Diabetes in the news 22nd January 2010



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2010)

Exercise helped mans's diabetes battle
ANDREW Owen used to feast on T-bone steaks and late-night curries washed down with a bottle of wine after a hard day at work. But after being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and worryingly high cholesterol levels, the 45-year-old set out to transform his diet and his health. Dai Williams, Diabetes UK Cymru quoted.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/h...helped-mans-s-diabetes-battle-91466-25647367/



Flintshire man urges public to get tested after 'accidental' diabetes diagnosis
A FLINTSHIRE man who was diagnosed with a life-threatening condition "by accident" is urging members of the public to get themselves tested. Barry Worral, from Sandycroft, was diagnosed with type two diabetes when he went to visit his doctor complaining of back pain. Diabetes UK mentioned; Dai Williams, Diabetes UK Cymru quoted.

http://www.leaderlive.co.uk/news/84...sted-after-accidental-diabetes-diagnosis.aspx


Fears for patients' sight after testing blunder
FEARS have been raised people could be put at risk of going blind due to flaws in a testing system. The records of 3,800 patients are being urgently reviewed after inspectors questioned the results of tests which link diabetes with blindness. Natasha Marsland, care advisor, quoted.

http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/news/4861535.Fears_for_patients____sight_after_blunder/


----------

